# Proud to be an american and a veteran.



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

I came across this video in my mothers email last night. This really hits home at the support a few communities still have in them. Makes me very proud to call myself an American Soldier.

This is an amazing video tribute to an American soldier who's funeral
procession went through several small Georgia towns. The amount of people
with flags, saluting or hand across heart is staggering. It has rebuilt my
faith in small town America and the respect they had given a single soldier
who gave his life for Americas security.

The video link below shows the America I'm proud of being part of, when I
turn off the network TV channels and take the time to learn what's actually
happening in small town America, it restores the faith I have in this country.
Sergeant First Class John C. Beale died for my FREEDOM, Sergeant First Class John C. Beale IS a hero.

Killed in action the week before, the body of Sergeant First Class John C.
Beale was returned to Falcon Field in Peachtree City, Georgia , just south
of Atlanta, on June 11, 2009. The Henry County Police Department
escorted the procession to the funeral home in McDonough, Georgia . A
simple notice in local papers indicated the road route to be taken and the
approximate time. Nowadays one can be led to believe that America no
longer respects honor, and no longer honors sacrifice outside the military.
Be it known that there are many places in this land where people still
recognize the courage and impact of total self-sacrifice. The link below is a short travelogue
of that day's remarkable and painful journey. But only watch this if you
wish to have some of your faith in people restored. Please share widely.

http://blip.tv/play/AYGJ5h6YgmE


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I could not get it load but I searched and found it on youtube. If it is the one with Toby Keith, it was AWESOME! Thank you for posting this very touching & inspiring American Hero Tribute!


----------

